# Searching and Results Question



## tjohnson (Jun 25, 2010)

When searching for a Product or Old Thread, what is the default order?

Example:

I searched for "Cold Smoking", and don't understand the order of the results.  I then hit the "Results By Date" button on the right side and get the posts in order by date.  Can the search results default the by date automatically?

THANKS!

Todd


----------



## matts (Jun 25, 2010)

If you use the advanced search, you can specify how you want it displayed.  Also, if you are looking for just threads on that subject, then make sure you pick the tab specific to that.


----------



## deltadude (Jul 2, 2010)

Todd has a point!

The VB search worked great, I could depend on it for a lot of different type of searches.  I would use search to pull up all my posts and they would be in order newest first.  That isn't true with the new platform search, the dates are not in order newest first to last.

If I use a key word, and author's name, the results are all over the place, yet I know that I or another user who's name I used in the search made the post a couple of days ago.  But the results are not in chronological order.

Worse I can't use Google site search, because often the result will list only the forum category not the thread of the post.

The SMF search capabilities is my biggest gripe about the new platform.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2010)

deltadude said:


> Todd has a point!
> 
> The VB search worked great, I could depend on it for a lot of different type of searches.  I would use search to pull up all my posts and they would be in order newest first.  That isn't true with the new platform search, the dates are not in order newest first to last.
> 
> ...


They tell me they're working on that. I've been trying to get the ability to find all of the posts started by any selected member, like the old platform did---That was great----It was in order by date too. It shouldn't be hard to do, since the platform that was discarded had it.

Bearcarver


----------

